# Confused about sterilisation



## damilola (Jul 16, 2014)

My husband and i hv decided that we will not have any more children so i hv been thinking of permanent sterilisation so we can enjoy sex a bit more. 
I wud like to hv it done and hubby is free to stay as he is . I just feel that with the health battles i am fighting daily, he shud remain with the ability to have kids shud he choose to remarry in the future. 
The problem is we dont have sex that much maybe once or twice a month and i got to thinking shud i really go thru with all this for such little sex. And mostly its on my initiation which is another issue i wont get into now.

I feel a bit alone in all this. My hubby and I have plenty opportunities to talk about us and our sex life but he avoids these conversations so cant decide what to do..


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

How old are you and your husband? how old are your children?

I think you need to do what makes sense for you.

While you don't have sex often, it takes only once to get pregnant. So it might be worth getting the surgery. Have you looked it up to see what the procedure and recovery are like.


----------

